# Win a 2012 NS/FLUX Setup



## CMSbored

Black Legacy and the army green tt30s. would look sick and perform sick.
the green outlined phoenix would match up perfectly too.


----------



## L3mnhead

I would have to go with the Proto CT with the DMCC Light (Neon/Multi Gradation). It will be a super lightweight set up that will be sick in the park. Looks wise, the different color accents on the DMCC Light really complement the splash graphic on the Proto.


----------



## B.Gilly

L3mnhead said:


> I would have to go with the Proto CT with the DMCC Light (Neon/Multi Gradation). It will be a super lightweight set up that will be sick in the park. Looks wise, the different color accents on the DMCC Light really complement the splash graphic on the Proto.


Same here just waiting on my Flux bindings to come in to put it together. Think the alpha base is great way to compliment NS boards.


----------



## TofuSama

A 150 Evo combined with RK30's in Luminous Yellow. A light, flexy set up perfect for killing the park and anywhere else (especially since I weigh nothing). The Luminous Yellow RK30's match up with the lettering and would add another colour to the board, making it look even more epic.


----------



## Chef Jer

I ended up buying the Heritage I listed as my dream setup so I need to edit again :dunno:

Proto CT with DMCC lights.... great color combo that would provide a killer park alternative to my Heritage but would still be versatile enough to take on groomers!!!


----------



## OHeazt

Personally I would pick the SL with some Ashbury Black TT30's. Amazingly solid gear that would be a killer all mountain setup. It would also look super clean too.


----------



## MrOverkill

Raptor X and DMCC's for me. Solid gear for shredding whatever comes your way.


----------



## AdamBQ

Raptor X 2012 with TT30s.

I currently ride a Raptor X 2011 with TT30s. Love it!


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Raptor 159 with Black SF45 would be interesting to try out, because they both seem to be about middle of the road gear with an edge toward more of a freeride, speed demon setup. Stiff, yet versatile, I've never ridden either company's gear so it would be fun to try that out.


----------



## killincatslive

Evo 161 all the way, Epic colors! Along with SF45 bindings (Black) for shredding the park. wait...wait...yup i just creamed my pants at the thought of owning this setup!


----------



## Sick-Pow

Summit 164 with the DMCC light.

I have been in CO for quite a few years and want to spend more time on a Never Summer, the new R/C Summit would be perfect for me. The ultra-light Flux DMCC would kill it!! Bonus color combo!

thanks in advance!


----------



## jake55

The SL with the black SF45s. Seems like it would be a great setup to shred the whole mountain and would look sick.


----------



## Justin

proto ctx with rk30s in violet. would look sharp. both are versitle so they would match up well.


----------



## Hawkfan79

The Heritage with a set of DMCC's. Classic looks and killer all mountain performance.


----------



## chucknorris

The eve and ds30. Definitly sounds like a really fun board to ride in the park. You have a great flex on the board and binding to create synergy for the cleanest tweaked grabs possible. Anyone can do a stalefish but only the ones with the right setup can really poke out the rear leg.


----------



## crispynz1

Damn, nice one Vince & NS! 

That's easy, a 160 Heritage & a set of DMCC's in Large. Both feather weight all mountain dominator's! The Gold/Silver fade of the DMCC's would look sick on the dark sparkly Carbonium topsheet of the Heritage. :thumbsup:


----------



## onesie13

For me I'd say a white 155 SL with large red TT30's. Visually, the red TT30's are amazing eye-candy that draws the eyes towards your board while the legacy in white just screams pure elegance. Performance-wise, this setup would allow for a great all-around experience.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Gotta say a Black SL 161 and the Black DS 30 bindings. Not a super flashy setup but ready to go slide some fallen trees in the woods.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Evo 150 with RK30 Luminous Yellow. Awesome tweakability you'd have a rail/urban slaying setup that could stomp the bigger features in the park and have just enough all mountainability and float to crush pillows and do moderate drops over cornices and windlips. The Luminous Yellow would really set off against the matching Never Summer lettering although the Luminous Teal would also fit the Zombies.


----------



## jyuen

planning grab a 2012 proto with RK30 this season. all around board with all around bindings to shred the entire mountain.

but that picture of the 2012 Evo with the DS30's looks perfect to me. I've been meaning to get a new park board too...*wink wink


----------



## TB020

Never Summer SL with TT30 Ashbury black bindings. I prefer my set-ups clean and simple, and that would suit my tastes perfectly. Not to mention it's a pretty sick all mountain set up


----------



## The Chairman

Thanks everyone for contributing so far. These are all some great matches, I've seen a few and thought wow that would be such a sick set up. There are already so many that we need to add a second place prize, an NS swag bag. So keep them coming! I can't wait to see more and the winners Never Summer/Flux combo.

Good luck to all of ya!

P.S. The new NS site just launched, check it out.


----------



## snowvols

What about the SL Split in a 61 with the SF45. Splits count right? I'm not proud to admit it but I still rock riser plates :laugh:


----------



## Mysticfalcon

snowvols said:


> What about the SL Split in a 61 with the SF45. Splits count right? I'm not proud to admit it but I still rock riser plates :laugh:


Right after I put up mine I was kind of wishing that I had said split. a SL Split would be pretty sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Mysticfalcon said:


> Right after I put up mine I was kind of wishing that I had said split. a SL Split would be pretty sweet :thumbsup:


Me too  A split would be three kinds of awesome.


----------



## Kapn.K

Evo 157 with DMCC-Light for the ultimate neon/gradients in an uber light package.
Steve


----------



## Dialpex

152 Proto CT with RK30 Luminous Yellow. Killer Park set up right there, light weight and would still perform really well for some playful runs... What a beauty! Would love to strap that baby on!


----------



## Luburgh08

My dream set up would be a 154 proto ct, with some Size Large Flux DS30 bindings in the Black/Gradation colorway. The set-up would kill the park, and the colors match pretty good. Also would be pretty good for an all-mountain set-up. Overall great set-up.


----------



## crozierm

*162 Heritage + DMCC*

You read my mind.

Heritage 162 + DMCC = super light all mountain gnarl.

Just stiffy enough, super light, super responsive, super fun. It would float, carve, spin and blast through anything. Gold & silver on Black & Colorado would look badass (and reflect my Golden mining pride).

I've been thinking about this setup ever since I demoed the 2011 Heritage.


----------



## Dialpex

Vman said:


> Thanks everyone for contributing so far. These are all some great matches, I've seen a few and thought wow that would be such a sick set up. There are already so many that we need to add a second place prize, an NS swag bag. So keep them coming! I can't wait to see more and the winners Never Summer/Flux combo.
> 
> Good luck to all of ya!
> 
> *P.S. The new NS site just launched, check it out.*


The site is SICK!!!! Loved it!

Man.. Huge props to you guys over NS... Not only you have awesome boards but these designs get better and better each year! AMAZING!!!


----------



## stalefish456

*Never summer/Flux setup*

I have to go with the 158 Revolver with the DMCC - Light bindings for those big utah back country kickers and deep pow days! Not to mention that the color matching would go sick together.


----------



## sabatoa

I'm already getting the 2012 White Legacy but I was really debating the Proto CTX so...

Proto CTX in a 160 paired with Large DS30 with yellow gradation. Siiiiiiiick colors and a sweet freestyle set up for when I feel like bouncing off features or getting my board off the snow.


----------



## crozierm

*Limited Edition White Heritage?*

What is this Limited Edition White Heritage & Legacy business y'all are talking about?


----------



## crozierm

White LE's at BC Surf & Sport only? I remember buying my first skateboard there 23 years ago. Powell Peralta Skull & Sword with white and red mini rats and trackers.

But now I'm in PDX and I'll stick with Daddies.


----------



## MeanJoe

*Proto CT / Flux DMCC-Light*

154 Proto CT with the Flux DMCC-Light - Style and lightweight shredability.

We prefer performance over looks, boards and bindings that allow us to excel and progress over marketing hype. Awash in a sea of slick advertisements, celebrity snowboarder product endoresments, and runway snowboard fashion shows, many are fooled into buying boards based upon top sheet art over on-mountain tested technology. Yet, in addition to performance we all want a set-up that looks great and represents our personal style. Carving through the hype, the NeverSummer Proto CT (154) and the Flux DMCC-Light bindings marries style and performance to give birth to an all-mountain killer.

Aesthetically the combination of the Proto CT's carbonium top sheet graphics and the gradient colors of the Flux DMCC-Lights will draw attention on the mountain and at the lodge. Perfectly matching the two color schemes into a cohesive look that is the definition of style, women will want you, men will envy you, and the snowboarding paparazzi will scream for you. Fortunately, beauty is more than skin deep here. Without the performance, this would just be another global snowboarding giant's marketing campaign wet-dream.

Carbonium topsheet and the Superlight wood core of the Proto CT are complimented by the carbon blend Alpha Base, titanium hardware, and Absolute Fit straps of the DMCC-Light to give you one of the lightest set-ups around. As the runs pile up, your legs will thank you for every shaved pound. Make the last lift of the day and hit it as strong as the first. Keeping you moving, the NeverSummer Durasurf XT sintered base will be able to stand the abuse thrown down in the park and still give you all the speed you can handle on the steeps. Ride it anywhere, pow to park, groomers in the North East to off-piste, jib or carve, this board and binding combination will handle it all and leave you dying for just one more run before kicking the boots off.

It is time to have your cake and eat it too!

MeanJoe
Who will never have a career writing copy for an advertising agency.


----------



## sabatoa

crozierm said:


> What is this Limited Edition White Heritage & Legacy business y'all are talking about?


I don't know about it being Limited Edition or anything but you can see the white and black Legacy here; Never Summer 2012 Legacy Snowboards


----------



## Noktrnl

Never Summer SL with some black TT30's

I love the smoothness of the SL when I'm in pow while still having the choice of picking the tighter runs with natural kickers. I've never been able to try FLUX bindings but I think the TT30 would make a perfect match with it's all-style praise.


----------



## Paranormal

158 Revolver with the DMCC lights...


I got a 2011 revolver and a SL and my brother is at the air force academy and loves my revolver so it would be cool if i could give him my old one...


PS>... were in COLORADO so you wont have to ship!!!!!!!!!!!!


NEVER SUMMER FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

damn thats one sexy set up. my set up prob wouldnt be much different except maybe flux rks instead of the ds30s


----------



## SLshredUT

Proto CTx and the TT30. I've actually got a Proto CTx, but I love it so I wouldn't trade it for anything right now. I would also love a Summit though!


----------



## Lorileeann

I already want the 147 Infinity, it totally gives me girl-wood, so I would top it off with the pink GU15's. Hawt!!! I love the design and colors of the infinity and only the pink GU15's could possibly match and compliment its perfection. Plus... then I get to buy new board pants and jacket to match.


----------



## Leo

Infinity with Silver GM30 bindings for the lady's stoke.

Time for a new setup for the wifey since she's still on traditional camber from 2008. What better way for an upgrade than an NS/Flux setup?


----------



## mickyg

Evo 155 with luminous teal RK30's...Would look amazing against the teal zombies and match the logo on the base...

EDIT: Actually I'm going to change these to the teal / black mix - one of each colour would look even more sick


----------



## The Chairman

crozierm said:


> What is this Limited Edition White Heritage & Legacy business y'all are talking about?


It's a board we made exclusivly for BC Surf and Sport under our dealer OEM program. Check it out. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40849-new-never-summer-ltd-board.html#post413915


----------



## Leo

So when is the Snowboardingforum special edition coming out? I vote Gilly's to be the distributor of it. And the graphics should be a zombie Snowolf, Killclimbz, and Sedition all trying to eat MPDsnowman's brains as he is telling some random life story.


----------



## suicidelemming

An EVO in 152 with some DMCC Lights. It'd be a great all around park setup with the little extra response from the bindings that I like. That'd be an absolute SICK setup! Oh... and the colors match almost perfectly as a bonus.


----------



## The Chairman

Dialpex said:


> The site is SICK!!!! Loved it!
> 
> Man.. Huge props to you guys over NS... Not only you have awesome boards but these designs get better and better each year! AMAZING!!!


We really appreciate the compliment. I showed your reply to both our graphic designer Jeremy and our web man Chris. They said to tell you thanks!


----------



## McSos88

*Dream setup*

My dream set-up for 2012 would be the 157 Evo with a pair of violet RK30. This colour combination would zombify the entire slope!


----------



## ThePhazon

McSos88 said:


> My dream set-up for 2012 would be the 157 Evo with a pair of violet RK30. This colour combination would zombify the entire slope!


You read my mind man! I agree with you a 2012 Evo, 152 for me, with the violet or luminous teal RK30 would be a sweet setup!


----------



## WorstPlayer

Definitely the Proto CT and SF45.

All around board/binding. Black or yellow SF45 would look nice on the Proto.


----------



## NSLegacy161

I would choose the 2012 Heritage X and the Black Checks SF45 bindings for a stealthy look with proven durability and quality. Beside the Bear holding the good ole USA flag is sick.


----------



## cpt_usa

i'd take the proto and the sf45's! have a heritage now, so something else would be good.

can i please win?


----------



## KingRasc

*NS x Flux*

MY dream set up would be the

*NS PANDORA + GU15 (violet)*


I test rode the Pandora This past year at Mtn High and looooooooooooooooved it. When I get some cashflow (or win this contest) I'm going to get it.


----------



## crazy3gz

I want to come at the powder fighter pilot style like Never Summer designed the Raptor to do, DMCC's working like they should to hold me on!

Seriously though, that sweet colorway on the DMCC's would look bad ass on the black Smoke and smooth Raptor. Looking damn sexy with some serious powder destroying power.


----------



## RogiH

My setup definitely is Proto CT + DS30 Yellow/Gradation + Grey Pants + Yellow Jackets
Pikachu Style FTW \o - Thats ideal setup for a park rat wanna be like me


----------



## Sudden_Death

It would have to be a Proto CT 160 and the GM30. This would be the ideal east coast do it all set up.Park, pipe, groomers, the powder days we do get sprinkled through the year.The board is snappy and playful but damp enough and with enough grip to handle the ice and chud that are all too common out here and the binding GM30 looks to be the perfect allrounder to complete the set up. Not too stiff but still enough power to dig the edges in when things get start to get all squirrely on you.


----------



## OzSnow

Neversummer EVO 157 and Flux tt30s (green), dont even have to mention what this would look like color wise but it would be that awsome...

but the combination of the light flux tt30 and NS evo would be AMAZING!!!!! 

Most likely will be getting Flux tt30s and either the Neversummers evo or SL (brother got one and its amazing)

cheers


----------



## boardtocertaind

Gotta go with Pandora an' GU15s in purple - because I am a girl and I'm a-lovin the park shred


----------



## Dr. Grinch

I had my dream NS/Flux setup last season until it got stolen at my local hill 

Neversummer Evo-R with Flux Titan RK bindings. I would kill to get another setup like this, it became my favorite rig to ride in every condition

Here's a picture of it after being waxed and loved on my workbench.

http://www.imgur.com/EAri5.jpg


----------



## sabatoa

Dr. Grinch said:


> I had my dream NS/Flux setup last season until it got stolen at my local hill
> 
> Neversummer Evo-R with Flux Titan RK bindings. I would kill to get another setup like this, it became my favorite rig to ride in every condition
> 
> Here's a picture of it after being waxed and loved on my workbench.
> 
> http://www.imgur.com/EAri5.jpg


Damn, that one hurts.


----------



## oskar

I already have my dream setup for 2012 

But a Heritage with SF45/Black Checks would complement my Proto nicely for powder/bombing days


----------



## polishfly

*Ns 4 Life!*

I'm currently rockin 2010 EVO 158 w Multicolor Flux DS45, 2010 Titan 164 w Black Flux DS45, and I'm buying a 2012 Revolver 152 outfitted w Flux DS30 Purple/Gradation!!! This season is going to rock!!!!!!!


----------



## nsutherland14

*dream setup*

152 proto ct with DS30 bindings. although the bindings are super flexible for park runs, i think the proto would still hold up while carving and on powder days. plus, the yellow, purple, green colorway would look stellar on the proto back splash.


----------



## kyu7L

Dream setup:

I would have to go with 2011 FLUX DMCC-Lights in Neon/Multi Gradation M to rock with a 2011 NS 154 EVO. Why? Because they look like they mesh so well together and really those rainbow zombies need more rainbow love. Enough to destroy Nyan cat.


----------



## reneegurule

Dream setup:

proto ct with red flux tt30 bindings. this set up would look so sick; plus the versatility of the bindings with the proto ct, i think would advance my riding skills into a more steezie rider.


----------



## Vtplm

My dream setup would be a 154 Proto CT with the med neon/multi DMCC-Lights. I'm just a sucker for light weight, indestructible all mountain freestyle. Plus colors would match well with contrast of black and white on the bindings and board.


----------



## sil_23

Since I'm already the proud owner of an SL, I'd have to balance it out with a 150 Evo with the DMCC-Light. Should be a light and tight combo for hitting up the park and the rest of the mountain with. Schweeeet!!!


----------



## NWBoarder

Well, having never ridden a NS board, it's tough to pick the exact one I would want, but from reviews and such I would say that a Legacy would probably fit right in to the way I love to ride. Plus, the mid-wide sizing is appreciated for my big feet. As for the bindings, again, having never ridden a pair of Flux bindings, I would say that the SF45's would suit my needs nicely. Plus, the black chex would look oh so nice paired up with the black and blue theme of the Legacy.


----------



## polishfly

NWBoarder28 said:


> Well, having never ridden a NS board, it's tough to pick the exact one I would want, but from reviews and such I would say that a Legacy would probably fit right in to the way I love to ride. Plus, the mid-wide sizing is appreciated for my big feet. As for the bindings, again, having never ridden a pair of Flux bindings, I would say that the SF45's would suit my needs nicely. Plus, the black chex would look oh so nice paired up with the black and blue theme of the Legacy.


DUDE YOURE MISSIN OUT!!! GET ONE ASAP! IT PRINTS MONEY!


----------



## benmacyo

*Flux Legacy*

NEVER SUMMER BOARD; LEGACY 166
http://neversummer.com/clients/neversummer/images/board-legacy2012.png
FLUX BINDING; DMCC LIGHT. NEON / MULTI GRADATION

I'M A BIG GUY, WITH BIG FEET, AND I'M NOT SPONSORED, SO I NEED A BOARD THAT CAN TAKE ANYTHING AND EVERYTHING I THROW AT IT! THIS COMBO SETUP WIL ALLOW ME TO GO WHERE I WANT, WHEN I WANT, WITHOUT WORRYING ABOUT FEELING UNDERGUNNED OR WEIGHED DOWN. I CAN TRAVEL THE WORLD WITH THIS ONE BOARD AND KNOW ITS STYLE AND REPUTATION WILL EARN RESPECT, FROM THE LOWEST CHAIRLIFT TO THE HIGHEST PEAK. THE FUTURE IS HERE!


----------



## jdsimmons2

My ideal NS/Flux set up would be a 152 Evo and some DMCC-Light (S or M cuz I'm a size 8 and that's right on the bubble) on it to be a sick park set up to compliment my 2011 158 SL with some FrankenBinders on it.


----------



## JOE_M_W

*My dream set-up*

I would chose the Heritage board with the SF45 black checkered FLux bindings. The NS Heritage board would be fast and easy to control along with the "tweakability" of the SF45. Plus the Heritage board is representing Colorado, the best state! I would have the best looking gear riding Breck this winter!


----------



## BlackTusk

My dream setup would be a 160 Never Summer Summit (split preferably) and the purple/gradation Flux DS30 bindings. This combo would let me ride the powder like a champ all day! Plus it would look suuuper killer.


----------



## Nivek

Black DS30's on a 150 Evo. Best soft park set up from the two companies by far. The new highback was reminiscent of urethane and the Evo got a touch softer with pop closer to the feet. Skate feel all around.

EDIT: Changed my mind, though my previous choice would be killer for park, I have plenty of park decks. Heritage with DMCC Lights. All Mountain Powder GOODNESS.



Also I really felt like DS30's were too soft for the Proto.... odd it is what everyone wants on it....


----------



## Deluxe954

NVS Proto CTX 155, DS30 L purple/gradiation
Thanks!


----------



## crazyface

Heritage 155 & Flux DMCC Medium

That set-up would complete my 3 board "quiver" and keep me out of the park for a while and give me something to bomb runs with.

Edit: Is anybody else suspicious of the multiple new accounts posting in this thread. I don't care if they are lurkers, but it's pretty douchey to make multiple accounts to increase your chances of winning a giveaway.


----------



## smokinsummer

Proto CT 154 on DS30 Black. 

The Proto is great all around the mountain I've read. With the soft DS30's I should be floating lovely all over!


----------



## Glade Ripper

I'll be rocking a proto with some dmcc lights to go with last years sl with sf 45s


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Would love a 152 proto ct with flux DMCC to give my bro.. I'd get kudos and a chance to ride it.. win win


----------



## SHREDDER97

saved up all summer for a my dream setup but im still 250 short. Id fricken kill my myself for a 153 sl with red tt30s.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

That exact setup on the first post. Evo 150 with purple/gradation ds30s (size S or M for my size 8 boot) so I can slay the park!


----------



## fattrav

I'd probably go a Vapor with C60s. Did I get that right?

Right, because i like twins that go hard.... I would go the Proto CT with a set of SF45s in either colour way (or one black and one yellow...im not really phased). Proto - because its a firmish twin with stability that will be able to handle anything that i could ever manage to throw at it, and as im not a tweaker...the SF45s would be a very very good match with out being insanely stiff.

Plus i will pay frieght hahahahha


----------



## readimag

My dream set-up is to replace my K2 Parkstar with a Neversummer Proto CT 154 with Flux DMCC - Light color: Neon/Multi Graduation. The power of the proto to move from the park kickers to all mountain drop offs. Paired with the lightest most versatile Flux binding for the park and mountain with the simple turn of a screw driver. I can be hitting boxes and 30 foot kickers one minute and in the next moment slicing threw some trees charging down the mountain side. Plus the insane color combo of the two matched together would be wicked!


----------



## little devil

Loving all the people with one post in this thread lol.

Man N.S. comes through with another great contest! DOPE!

For me, I'd go 

Proto ctx 155 + tt30's xl in red

That would look pretty tight. Nice line up this year!


----------



## crozierm

*Freakin Heritage*

I just cleaned up a vintage NS metal emblem, getting it ready for a '12 Heritage. It's from a board I bought when I was practically knee high and it's been on a few neversummers. It isn't quite 20 years old, but it's damn close.


----------



## Samer

I'd choose the Proto CT with the Yellow/Gradation DS30's. A freestyle and park board with the most versatile bindings out there (I have the 10/11 DS45 and they are sick): a combination which not only looks, but also performs sick.


----------



## Smokehaus

154 Proto CT with a pair of DMCC Lights. Two different components that when combined both provide the perfect balance for the do anything rider while looking sick and turning heads everywhere on the mountain.


----------



## boarder13

*Dream set-up*

I would have to say my set-up would be the Neversummer Evo 147 and a pair of RK30's in size medium (the purple ones). That would be sick


----------



## aenergydrink

*Dream Set Up!*

If i had to choose one sick setup....it would probably be a Never Summer EVO 147, with Flux RK30 size medium bindings in luminous teal. The teal on the board would match perfectly with the teal on the board! It would be a sick park set up and would get a lot of looks for how amazing it would be. I have demoed both Never Summer and Flux and loved them both!!!!


----------



## daniexol

*my NS/Flux dream setup*

My dream setup would be a Never Summer Legacy white 159 with a black Flux TT30 (L/XL) binding. I would be the king of the slopes here in European Alps with that perfect allmountain-freestyle killer machine combo!!!


----------



## GreatScott

I have my dream setup from NS and Flux but I'll be setting up my misses with her dream setup this season. She rides quite a bit and hates her gear. If I could win it... I'll have several hundred dollars available for beer. It's the perfect setup for a chick who likes park and loves a little color.

Dream Setup:

146 Pandora
XS GU15 (one Pink and one Violet)


----------



## fattrav

GreatScott said:


> I have my dream setup from NS and Flux but I'll be setting up my misses with her dream setup this season. She rides quite a bit and hates her gear. If I could win it... I'll have several hundred dollars available for beer.
> 
> Dream Setup:
> 
> 146 Pandora
> XS GU15 (one Pink and one Violet)


Bull shit- that's your set up for when your riding the snow in drag.


----------



## GreatScott

^ LMAO... first day on this forum and you're busting my balls!

And for your information... I ride a 164 in drag. I need the extra length to compensate for the fruit basket wig I ride with.


----------



## NWBoarder

GreatScott said:


> ^ LMAO... first day on this forum and you're busting my balls!
> 
> And for your information... I ride a 164 in drag. I need the extra length to compensate for the fruit basket wig I ride with.


Hahaha! You're going to fit right in around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## ibesnowboarding

*sick chicks setup*

My gf has cancer and this would be a great present for her.

XS GU15 in Pink
146 Pandora


----------



## Smokehaus

ibesnowboarding said:


> My gf has cancer and this would be a great present for her.


You know this is a raffle not feel bad give away right?









On that note I forgot to mention that I have a mole on the left side of my face that needs to be removed and winning this would be a great post-op cheer up.


----------



## SimonB

I'll have a 165 Heritage with red TT30 in large.

Thank you


----------



## linvillegorge

Heritage with black SF45s

Stiff enough to rip anything but still soft enough to play


----------



## fattrav

GreatScott said:


> ^ LMAO... first day on this forum and you're busting my balls!
> 
> And for your information... I ride a 164 in drag. I need the extra length to compensate for the fruit basket wig I ride with.


Oh, have you gone away from the full belly dancer costume? See, I dont actually care how my suggested set up rides, I just wanted something that would be "Kwanza Robe" friendly.


----------



## RaID

This is one is definitely for my girl, she would be really spoilt for her first setup for our upcoming first season in Jpow. Purple is her middle name.

146 NS Pandora
GU 15 in violet size S (for a size 6 girls boot)


----------



## sdevos68

Form follows function, but keep it simple and clean...Heritage 158 and TT30 ashbury black.


----------



## peGe

I got to say that i would be so happy to ride with ns EVO 160 and RK30 luminous teal.


----------



## srickert12

I would get a 157 proto ct with dmcc-light bindings in a large. This setup would kill it everywhere on the mountain and would look sick doing it.


----------



## cheeto0629

*I think my new proto ctx would go great with a set of violet rk30*

The CTX160 set up would not only look super clean but should take the beating of the northwest crust on hood. I am superstoked to shred season pass already in hand. c ya at the mountain. U can't miss me bright yellow pants purple jacket throwing gnar in the back country!!!


Any word on a grom model? My son is killin it on his 10 never summer evo grom 130. But he may need to step up with the drops he's takin. I mean he is ten years old but sizewize not ready jump to a 150...hehehe


----------



## OldNo.7

I'd take the 157 Proto CT with large Flux DS30 in the Yellow/Gradation colorway. I think that combo would look and perform awesome


----------



## OstrichPilot

I'd love a 154 Proto CT with Medium DMCC Light Bindings please 
Don't see too many NeverSummer boards nor FLux bindings in Australia, so think this would be a great setup to charge around on as an ambassador for both.


----------



## WhistlerLawls

Howdy all,
I would really love to get my hands on a Neversummer 154 Proto CT with some Flux DS30 (medium, yellow/gradation). Sick setup for some all mountain cruising.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## cjs2002

id go with a Premier F1 with the DMCC. badass? check. classy? check. will gain superpowers once the bindings are secured to the deck? probably check.


----------



## ss0

150 Evo with Luminous Teal RK30's would be sick.


----------



## slaytanic

Limited edtion all white Heritage 158 with some DCMM-light. That would be my ultimate set up.


----------



## hhaidar

Proto CT 154 with tt30's. Total quiver killer...park, pipe, trees, steeps, groomers would all be fun as hell on this setup!


----------



## JeffreyCH

Raptor-X 165 and Large DMCC silver/gold


----------



## turbospartan

Proto CT 154 with Burton Cartel Purps (last year?)


----------



## B.Gilly

turbospartan said:


> Proto CT 154 with Burton Cartel Purps (last year?)


You are doing it wrong.


----------



## Sonhochi

*the perfect set up!!*

Evo 152 and Flux DS30 

DS30 is the new leading binding from flux Used to be Super Titan and TT but this year DS 30 will be Leading model. Ds 30 has the more features on to it and reasonable pric.

the new evo has great handing while i was reading reviews and also its Rocker which means rocker give great pop and fun but always have weaker handing than cambered boards


----------



## turbospartan

B.Gilly said:


> You are doing it wrong.


Does it have to Flux bindings?

If so... hasn't mostly every combination already been figured out in 11 pages?

Just give me the damn EVO.


----------



## timmie1017

Evo 150 & DS30 purple gradiant

currently shredding with Evo & titan RK. Perfect setup and loveeeee it!!

Evo 150 & DS30 perple gradiant will have same perfect setup with great look!


----------



## The Chairman

CMSbored said:


> Black Legacy and the army green tt30s. would look sick and perform sick.
> the green outlined phoenix would match up perfectly too.


Agreed, love that matte army green. The TT(Tiatn) is such a solid all around binding. Or the green on a black SL?

Thanks for contributing, good luck on winning that Legacy/TT combo!


----------



## The Chairman

L3mnhead said:


> I would have to go with the Proto CT with the DMCC Light (Neon/Multi Gradation). It will be a super lightweight set up that will be sick in the park. Looks wise, the different color accents on the DMCC Light really complement the splash graphic on the Proto.


Hey L3mnhead thanks for your entry,

The responsiveness of the DMCC's would really enhance the performance of our Proto. What a lightweight, powerful setup that would be insane.


----------



## The Chairman

B.Gilly said:


> Same here just waiting on my Flux bindings to come in to put it together. Think the alpha base is great way to compliment NS boards.


You always have the illest setup Blase. The edge to edge response and cushion of the new Alpha base is amazing. They did a fine job on both the Alpha base and highback. Please post a pic of your set up in case it isn't the winning package.


----------



## The Chairman

TofuSama said:


> A 150 Evo combined with RK30's in Luminous Yellow. A light, flexy set up perfect for killing the park and anywhere else (especially since I weigh nothing). The Luminous Yellow RK30's match up with the lettering and would add another colour to the board, making it look even more epic.


Now that would pop! I would love to see that canary yellow on the Evo. Like you said it would accent the outline of the lettering sweet. And those Urethane highbacks are so comfy. 

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Paddy12

Id go with a 154 Proto CT and the DMCC's. That thing would be an all mountain slayer!


----------



## The Chairman

Chef Jer said:


> I ended up buying the Heritage I listed as my dream setup so I need to edit again :dunno:
> 
> Proto CT with DMCC lights.... great color combo that would provide a killer park alternative to my Heritage but would still be versatile enough to take on groomers!!!


Glad you were able to get one of those limited bad boys, thanks for your support! I know they won't last long especially here in CO. 

Sounds like you already have your dream set up but one can't have too many boards, right? The Proto with DMCC-light seems like it's on a lot of people's wish list.

Pray for snow and let me know how much you love your new baby after that first ride.


----------



## The Chairman

OHeazt said:


> Personally I would pick the SL with some Ashbury Black TT30's. Amazingly solid gear that would be a killer all mountain setup. It would also look super clean too.


Nice pick. That would be amazing with the matte black and the subtle cyan accenting with the colors on our SL(especially the black one)! I loved the RK 30's when I had the opportunity to ride em and was really surprised at the support, comfort of the urethane highback.

Good luck and thanks for participating.


----------



## The Chairman

MrOverkill said:


> Raptor X and DMCC's for me. Solid gear for shredding whatever comes your way.


Talk about a super powerful set up! Imagine the response you would get with super carbon blended baseplate of the DMCC with our Carbonium Laminate Tech. I would love to ride that set up on a crisp January day under the Super B at Copper. 

Good luck and maybe you would let me take a test spin if you win.


----------



## The Chairman

AdamBQ said:


> Raptor X 2012 with TT30s.
> 
> I currently ride a Raptor X 2011 with TT30s. Love it!


Heck yeah Adam, glad you love your Raptor! I think I've seen some pictures of it on this forum before? Are they black TT's? When you goggle images of Never Summer with Flux bindings this or your board comes up.

You can always use a spare Raptor, best of luck winning it!


----------



## The Chairman

Miguel Sanchez said:


> Raptor 159 with Black SF45 would be interesting to try out, because they both seem to be about middle of the road gear with an edge toward more of a freeride, speed demon setup. Stiff, yet versatile, I've never ridden either company's gear so it would be fun to try that out.


Hey Miguel,

Thanks for getting involved with our contest. Both Flux and ourselves would love to get you on our boards.

I have that very set up and it's that and then some. Amazing performance and versatlity, the leverage you get with the 45% glass/fiber blend is incredible.

Good luck and is that a F-22 Raptor or another fighter in your avatar? And is that you?


----------



## snowklinger

154 proto ct and dmcc's (medium i think! wear a 9.5). are u kidding me! this setup is probably lighter than my boots! not to mention the carbon damping system zomg! cliff hucks to park kickers....LET IT SNOW ALREADY! a-basin and loveland open next month!!! wootsauce!


----------



## The Chairman

killincatslive said:


> Evo 161 all the way, Epic colors! Along with SF45 bindings (Black) for shredding the park. wait...wait...yup i just creamed my pants at the thought of owning this setup!


SF 45's on an Evo? Little unconventional but I can see you go big and would need the extra support. Astecically I do like the yellow hits of the SF45's balck with the yellow outlines on our Evo. I was thinking the DS 30 Black/Gradation would be sweet on an Evo or a Proto.

Good luck and next time use a kleeenex!


----------



## The Chairman

Sick-Pow said:


> Summit 164 with the DMCC light.
> 
> I have been in CO for quite a few years and want to spend more time on a Never Summer, the new R/C Summit would be perfect for me. The ultra-light Flux DMCC would kill it!! Bonus color combo!
> 
> thanks in advance!


Nice call on the Summit! Are you talking about the 164 Summit Split aka "My Precious" or a solid Summit? The solid Summit comes in 161, 167 and 172.
This is hands down the best freeride board I've ever been on and the one board I could not be without. With a name like Sick-Pow it is the stick for you.

The DMCC's on a solid Summit would be the dream La Nina set-up.

Best of Luck!


----------



## The Chairman

jake55 said:


> The SL with the black SF45s. Seems like it would be a great setup to shred the whole mountain and would look sick.


Agreed, that would be a killer all mountain set up for you or anyone. Good luck!


----------



## The Chairman

Justin said:


> proto ctx with rk30s in violet. would look sharp. both are versitle so they would match up well.


Hey Justin,

I was waiting for the RK Violets to come up. The owner of NS Tracey Canaday thought they would be sick on an Revolver. They would be great bindings for either board, performance wise. I love your idea for this color way on the Proto. With that splash of purple on the tail of the Proto and the color on the Carbonium in white, awesome!

Hope your dream set up comes true. Good luck!


----------



## w0318

the setup that i would like is the Proto and DMCC light. it just looks so badass and since both are new i dont have any actual feed back on why.

BUt PRoto looks like the board with the best blend of all around
and the DMCC lights are sorta simliar , who doesnt want the all mtn setup? park , groomers and even big drops!


----------



## The Chairman

Hawkfan79 said:


> The Heritage with a set of DMCC's. Classic looks and killer all mountain performance.


Good to see another Heritage, especially since the first entrant switched his out after he bought one. That would be classic and unmatched performance. I was thinking an Heritage with TT30 Ashbury Black but you might as well go for the creme de la creme.

Wish you the best Hawkfan.


----------



## The Chairman

chucknorris said:


> The eve and ds30. Definitly sounds like a really fun board to ride in the park. You have a great flex on the board and binding to create synergy for the cleanest tweaked grabs possible. Anyone can do a stalefish but only the ones with the right setup can really poke out the rear leg.


Right on Chucknorris, do you like the Purple/Gradiation color way shown or another one?

Love your quote and those really poked out old school stalefish! 

Good luck and let me know what color your thinking so I can list that with your entry.


----------



## The Chairman

crispynz1 said:


> Damn, nice one Vince & NS!
> 
> That's easy, a 160 Heritage & a set of DMCC's in Large. Both feather weight all mountain dominator's! The Gold/Silver fade of the DMCC's would look sick on the dark sparkly Carbonium topsheet of the Heritage. :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Those DS 30's were perfect for the Evo. This has been so much fun, thanks for contributing.

Chalk another one up for Heritage/DMCC. Good luck to our Kiwi brother.

P.S. One of our team riders (an amazing girl) was just down in your country and said that everyone who saw her board asked about it and there was alot of NS love.


----------



## MrOverkill

Vman said:


> Talk about a super powerful set up! Imagine the response you would get with super carbon blended baseplate of the DMCC with our Carbonium Laminate Tech. I would love to ride that set up on a crisp January day under the Super B at Copper.
> 
> Good luck and maybe you would let me take a test spin if you win.


Hell, if I win I'll let you ride it for sure. Now, with that said, I win right? :cheeky4: :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## The Chairman

onesie13 said:


> For me I'd say a white 155 SL with large red TT30's. Visually, the red TT30's are amazing eye-candy that draws the eyes towards your board while the legacy in white just screams pure elegance. Performance-wise, this setup would allow for a great all-around experience.


Those solid red bindings do look amazing on the white boards http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/40849-new-never-summer-ltd-board.html#post413915 and the TT's are such a solid binding for the price.
You're thinking the SL not the Legacy as your choice, right? Either way thanks for submitting this.


----------



## B.Gilly

Vman said:


> You always have the illest setup Blase. The edge to edge response and cushion of the new Alpha base is amazing. They did a fine job on both the Alpha base and highback. Please post a pic of your set up in case it isn't the winning package.


Will make sure I get a couple photos up once my bindings arrive Vince. Seems to be one of the more popular combos.

Really kind of surprised I have not seen one combo yet for the Evo that I want to try out this season. I think the Evo/Revolver paired with the SR15 would make a good combo creating a skate inspired feel while still having a good amount of cushion for jumps.


----------



## Chef Jer

Vman said:


> Glad you were able to get one of those limited bad boys, thanks for your support! I know they won't last long especially here in CO.
> 
> Sounds like you already have your dream set up but one can't have too many boards, right? The Proto with DMCC-light seems like it's on a lot of people's wish list.
> 
> Pray for snow and let me know how much you love your new baby after that first ride.


Thanks Vman... I will definitely update after we get some snow. Based on how much I loved my SL I am super excited to get out on my Heritage. I hiked in Vail this weekend and it put me into almost rabid anticipation mode for this season


----------



## garavac

raptor x with tt30 s in black...perfect for warp speed-stealth at night


----------



## Justin

Vman said:


> Hey Justin,
> 
> I was waiting for the RK Violets to come up. The owner of NS Tracey Canaday thought they would be sick on an Revolver. They would be great bindings for either board, performance wise. I love your idea for this color way on the Proto. With that splash of purple on the tail of the Proto and the color on the Carbonium in white, awesome!
> 
> Hope your dream set up comes true. Good luck!


ya after reading a bit more i kinda wondered if they might be a bit soft, but my wife with me when i was looking sooooo. lol even if they were to soft i would just switch them to a softer board.


----------



## The Chairman

Mysticfalcon said:


> Gotta say a Black SL 161 and the Black DS 30 bindings. Not a super flashy setup but ready to go slide some fallen trees in the woods.


I'm right there with you, except for the part about sliding fallen trees. I usually ride around trees. I have a line here I call the "Dead Trees", through 3,000-4,000 year old Bristle Cone Pines. Pretty amazing. For you with all the beetle kill here it's going to be a tree sliding mecca. Come to CO! 

The black/gradiation DS30's with just a hint of yellow pop are awesome, but I think all of Flux's black bindings are. Love the flat black RK30 and Ashbury Park TT30'S as well.

Good look on winning that stealthy, clean setup!


----------



## The Chairman

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Evo 150 with RK30 Luminous Yellow. Awesome tweakability you'd have a rail/urban slaying setup that could stomp the bigger features in the park and have just enough all mountainability and float to crush pillows and do moderate drops over cornices and windlips. The Luminous Yellow would really set off against the matching Never Summer lettering although the Luminous Teal would also fit the Zombies.


Great description on why this would be the right binding for an Evo! Flux does a great job with the pop solid colors on the RK30's and it really distinguishes their Urethane line. Both color ways would be sweet on the Evo. And the Zombies would be stoked.

Good luck.


----------



## The Chairman

jyuen said:


> planning grab a 2012 proto with RK30 this season. all around board with all around bindings to shred the entire mountain.
> 
> but that picture of the 2012 Evo with the DS30's looks perfect to me. I've been meaning to get a new park board too...*wink wink


Hellz Yeah! That will be such a sick set up and having a more flexible, playful board in the Evo would compliment your quiver.

I wish you the best of luck and thanks for the support I'm sure you'll love your Proto.


----------



## The Chairman

TB020 said:


> Never Summer SL with TT30 Ashbury black bindings. I prefer my set-ups clean and simple, and that would suit my tastes perfectly. Not to mention it's a pretty sick all mountain set up


Very nice, same with me. I also like the RK 30's in flat black on a black SL but I would probably prefer the highback of the TT30.

Thanks for your entry.


----------



## 604

I have opted not to design a dream setup for myself, but for my girl instead because she works hard, she rides hard and deserves the setup to match.

The ultimate combination would be the Never Summer Pandora 149 with the Flux GU15 in purple. The Pandora is right for her all mountain steeze, so when she's boff'n pillows in the Revy country, the twin shape will let her float that big late backside one and take the next line switch. The purple GU15 would just make those zebra stripes pop as she pretzels off that monster cory p. with all the girl's on the chair knowing exactly what they need to do that too. Boom.


----------



## pmoa

*Dream setup*

Definitely a proto CT with ORANGE base and black bird with the gradient flux's


----------



## dOubleO

Dream board last year was the SL but for this year would definitely be the PROTO CT with TT30 RED...the binding will just blend well with the PROTO's top sheet :thumbsup:


----------



## Bernie

SL + DMCC Light. Chuck Norris wouldn't know what hit 'em!


----------



## BlackSnow

Raptor X + black SF45s = flawless victory!


----------



## xDOTY

152 Evo Board + DMCC light's! It would be sick colors, and be sick in all I am just getting into park riding so I think the Evo's park background and main use would be perfect, while the DMCC's steezy colors and spectacular padding would be awesome!


----------



## Carl Hungus

A seemingly complete lack of originality, but what he said.

A Proto because I'm buying one anyway, and red TT30s because red is my favorite color and it pops nicely on the topsheet. Although in all honesty, I like the army green ones too.

I was thinking about going Rome for the Proto but now maybe I'll check out the Fluxes. Anyone care to comment?


But since I'm already buying the Proto, the dream setup I'd prefer to win is a LTD Heritage in red with the black SF45 for some understated elegance.


----------



## fattrav

fattrav said:


> I'd probably go a Vapor with C60s. Did I get that right?
> 
> Right, because i like twins that go hard.... I would go the Proto CT with a set of SF45s in either colour way (or one black and one yellow...im not really phased). Proto - because its a firmish twin with stability that will be able to handle anything that i could ever manage to throw at it, and as im not a tweaker...the SF45s would be a very very good match with out being insanely stiff.
> 
> Plus i will pay frieght hahahahha


Hmm, or the TT30s really while just having a second thought about this....


----------



## BraveSirWilliam

Proto CTX 155 with the DMCC Lights would be terrific. Great versatility, feather-light, and a funky look. Right up my alley.


----------



## CAPITAAAHH!

The perfect setup, in my opinion, would be a 154 Evo with Large DMCC-Light's in the Neon/Multi Gradation colorway. This would be an AMAZING setup for me because the Evo is a great park board with a super nice flex, and yet short, wide, and strong enough for what I want and need from a park board. The DMCC-Light's are super-lightweight and have great flexibility for butters, presses, and tweaks which would definitely mesh well with the skate like feel of the Evo, plus if they're Chuck Norris tough, they're absolutely for me! The vibrant colors of the DMCC-Light's and on the Evo go hand-in-hand for sure. The comfort of the DMCC-Light's straps and footbeds and the total awesomeness of the Evo would keep me constantly doing laps through the park, day and night; Shreddin' for days!!!


----------



## s1mple

I would do the Evo with DSC 30 in purple radiation..... Colors match up well, the green bottom will make you look a flashy in the middle of a crowd, and at night the green glows off the snow!!


----------



## Workman

My PERFECT setup would be the ever so SLEEEEEEK Heritage paired up with the SF45! (black checks colorway of course  )
I'm ride this setup in my dreams, 
make my dreams come true NS!


----------



## Grasschopper

CT Proto with ...well honestly I don't know Flux bindings that well...what would go good with it for a heavy guy (~200 lbs) looking for an all mountain slightly parky board?

Current stick is a 10/11 Heritage with Targas so I have the big day go fast and fly through the air stick covered.


----------



## TofuSama

Grasschopper said:


> CT Proto with ...well honestly I don't know Flux bindings that well...what would go good with it for a heavy guy (~200 lbs) looking for an all mountain slightly parky board?
> 
> Current stick is a 10/11 Heritage with Targas so I have the big day go fast and fly through the air stick covered.


I'd say TT30s, though my knowledge is incomplete.


----------



## andreas

The pictured combo is definitely my dream setup.


----------



## slopenstyles78

Proto CT/Proto CTX | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories
2011-2012 FLUX BINDINGS / LINE UP [DS30]
the ds30 bindings and proto ct would be the ultimate set up for me because it would allow me to do anything my personal skill allowed me to in the park while not holding me back from the rest of the mountain, due to the boards versatility, while the fresh looking bindings would compliment the mostly white board to perfection for the ultimate steeze on mountain while allowing me comfort, safety, and limitless possibilities (especially compared to my outgrown entry level setup I am hoping to replace).


----------



## Nivek

TofuSama said:


> I'd say TT30s, though my knowledge is incomplete.


For him at 200+lbs go for SF45's.


----------



## drern

My dream set up will be a proto ct with the ds30 (yellow gradation). The colors and the performance will match well. Other set ups that may work well will be the 2012 evo with the 2011 ds45. This set up will be perfect for the park and pipe rider. The evo is soft and flexy with good dampness at speed. The ds45 has a very flexy urethane highback and good dampening airbag shock absorbers. Perfect for landing those big 360 jumps. It is responsive but playful with good tweakability. Another set up will be the 2011 sl with 2011 sf45. A good combination of all mountain freestyle and freeride.


----------



## HardBeatz

My dream setup at this point would have to be the DMCC's paired with a 161 Raptor X. Not only would they look bad ass together but the complete mountain domination would be unparalleled. Never been huge on the park personally so this would be my dream freeride/big mountain setup. Swappable highbacks on the DMCC is a huge plus as well. I live for speed so this lightweight setup would allow me to bomb the hill at unimaginable speeds while keeping the chattering to a min.


----------



## The Chairman

snowvols said:


> What about the SL Split in a 61 with the SF45. Splits count right? I'm not proud to admit it but I still rock riser plates :laugh:


The splits are now in our 2011/12 Brochure, so yes they do count. Just make sure you tape the bottom of the toe ladder/strap so you don't lose em in waist deep pow when changing from touring to riding.

Good luck on winning that SL Splitty with one of the best freeride binders made, the SF45's!


----------



## Bparmz

Dream setup for me would definately be:

The Evo(154): Evo | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories

paired with...

Some DMCC Lights: 2011-2012 FLUX BINDINGS / LINE UP / DMCC-light
^^would be sexxxyyyyyy bcuz all the colors look awesome together and the combined tech in the evo and the dmcc lights would be awesome together!


----------



## milesquick

No Doubt in my mind would The Never Summer Evo with Rk30s on it work the best. With The evos sts pretensioned Fiberglass build makes it so much more edge performance, FIBERGLASS! plus with Rk30s URITHANE highback, these bindings give one of the most flexible rides out there. The Rk30s will also give you the most comfortable pick (in my opinion) with the toestrap. ohhhhh, i hope i get pickeddddd


----------



## Nickx

150 evo with RK30s in yellow. boss setup right there!


----------



## kimchijajonshim

From what's available, since you actually need a picture of it: the Proto CTX 160 with yellow and SF45s in yellow, size Large. Proto CTX because I've ridden it and know how versatile it is. SFs because they are probably the closest binding to my old Super Titans, which were versatile, fun bindings. Overall, seems like a board that could shred anywhere on anything.

My actual dream board: SL shape, Proto flex and carbon array, Proto carbonium topsheet. Basically a slightly mellower Heritage with the insane pop of the Proto and same sick topsheet. Base: either neon green with a blue eagle, or black with a neon green eagle. That would be legit.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel

I heart my 2011 NS Heritage-X .... Not much has change between years but the new 20th anniversary Top Sheet..... They're graphics are def a lot sicker than last 2 seasons.

The Proto CT/CTX looks amazing if that's what type of board you're looking at.


----------



## Springskater

Kinda hard to choose since there's a ton of sick options but I'd havta go with the NS SL & the SF45 luminous yellow checks. Both super versatile so you could shred everything & anything on the hill & you'd have a dope colorway to boot.


----------



## thenomadsoul

I've just bought two great combos:

1 NS Raptor X 161 + yellow Flux SF45 the have the best in powder and freeride
1 NS Proto CT 154 + Flux DMCC light to have the lightest combo on the market.

Boards have just arrived, once I get also bindings I will post some pics!
Vince, are you the NS guy who wrote me an e-mail few minutes ago?

Andrea


----------



## crozierm

thenomadsoul said:


> I've just bought two great combos:
> 
> 1 NS Raptor X 161 + yellow Flux SF45 the have the best in powder and freeride
> 1 NS Proto CT 154 + Flux DMCC light to have the lightest combo on the market.
> 
> Andrea


All you need to round out the quiver is a split ;-)


----------



## roboelmo

Raptor 164 and DMCC. The silver and gold colour of the DMCC would look amazing on the raptor. 

I currently have old flux sf45, and they are just a dream; so comfy and responsive. Yesterday, I just purchased the NS proto. I love the new carbonium topsheet; eventhough it not as shiny as regular topsheet, I don't think its going get a single scratch. Can't wait for the season to start!

Never Summer and Flux are the best.


----------



## thenomadsoul

I've just received the bindigs!

Here you are!


----------



## cjs2002

the raptor/SF45 combo is amazing. i think thats the ultimate setup for serious riding.
However, I'm now rethinking the Proto/DMCC Light combo after that picture. obviously different on a computer screen vs. in person, but visually the raptor/sf45 kills it in my opinion.


----------



## roremc

I wouldn't know where to start but I think the Infinity with RK30's in violet would look smoking good on my girlfriends feet!


----------



## SPAZ

herritage x 156 or 159 and ashbury black tt30's.
i love my revolver, and something a little stiffer would be great for those powder days...
thanks, guys!


----------



## kctahoe

thenomadsoul said:


> I've just received the bindigs!
> 
> Here you are!


Dang I love the look of your setup! I wonder how those yellow fluxes would look on my new heritage!


----------



## thenomadsoul

kctahoe said:


> Dang I love the look of your setup! I wonder how those yellow fluxes would look on my new heritage!


They would be amazing on your heritage!! You should go for them! You will make a super setup, perfect for carving and powder 

Those bindings are really great, my 2011 union force seem prehistoric compared to the SF45!


----------



## kctahoe

Awesome, I've been trying to decide between the targas and the SF45s!


----------



## thenomadsoul

kctahoe said:


> Awesome, I've been trying to decide between the targas and the SF45s!


Both of them are great bindings.. 
It depends from what you are looking for, SF45s are stiffer, so they are better for freeride-powder. Targas are a little heavier. 

I had the same doubt but then I went for the Fluxes. I've heard so many very positive reviews about them, I can't wait to try them on snow!!


----------



## Basti

Never Summer Legacy 156 + Flux TT30 (Army Green) = death by sexy.

It's the perfect mix between playfulness and stability. If you're an oldschool Euro boarder you want to be able to ride it all and that's what this combo accomplishes. And the chicks dig the colors - so what more could you want?!


----------



## david_z

NS Premier F1 165cm (the biggest that will fit in my current board bag). I'd love to have a straight-up bomber of a board that wouldn't go anywhere near the park, for those elusive pow days or just ripping the groomers a new one. Pair it up with the DMCCs because you can never have too much titanium, and for a nice responsive ride all while maintaining GQ looks. 

I can picture it now...


----------



## 2813308004

I'd say my dream Flux/Never Summer setup would be Medium Black Checks SF45s on a 164cm Raptor for that stealth bomber feel on fresh mountain—I hear it has the maneuverability of its namesake. The only bad thing would be the visibility during night sessions.


----------



## mdc

SL Splitty 158 with the Flux DMCC's. Don't care about colors, matching or any of that stuff.


----------



## Emur00

146 Never Summer Pandora paired with the size medium Flux DMCC Light. Awesome light, flex combo perfect for hitting the park or carving up the groomers. Versatile combo for a perfect weekend.


----------



## Tom Zarebczan

Has to be the NeverSummer Proto CTX (ever since I laid my eyes on it, I fell in love with the design and concept) along with the DMCC Light in Neon. Sick combo color combo and it can go all over the mountain..from the park to the pow to the hardpack.


----------



## Stormbreakr

NS Revolver with DMCC for the handrails


----------



## 51bombed

2012 ns evo with the DMCC-Light multi-color gradation..
The synergy of this stunningly lightweight binding matched with this extremely powerful, versatile freestyle board falls second to none... 
The '12 DMCC raises the bar with such attention to detail in weight reduction through removing the standard forward lean clips, and the strength of flux's super carbon blend.
The '12 EVO compliments the pair through it's newly reduced swingweight on this repeat offender... Year after year the evo line defines what freestyle riding is about, with this weight, and the press flex core allowing all the noodle you need to ride anywhere yet still remain in control... this deck shocks me this year as I thought there wouldn't be much room to improve on from the '11 release I had the pleasure of riding.

Beyond the technical synergy, the color schemes of these two come up perfectly with each other... the evo rolls through the same color spectrum... Undoubtedly poppy accent, both brought out by one another. Definitely going to be my #1 dream set up this season... If I can manage to save up the cash I'll be grabbing it!
~steveo


----------



## jtchompy

army green tt30's with the evo to destory everything on the mountain


----------



## Vrud

...already got my dream deck. Life is good.
1 of 6 NS Heritage X 163


----------



## LuckyRVA

The Flux SF45 (black check) binding









paired with the Never Summer Premier F1










Stiff responsive binders paired with the damp ride of the Premier would be a perfect patch for tearing up the groomers and hitting the glades


----------



## jyjuke

Never Summer EVO and Flux DS30 to absolutely kill the park and jib all day long!!


----------



## orb

My dream set up would be a NS Proto CT 154 and the Flux TT30. Not only are both products of the highest quality and fit my riding style, the white Proto board with a red set of Flux's would look ultra sick together.

<3 NS


----------



## GreatScott

When are you guys going to draw a name to win their dream setup?


----------



## RadicalRachelle

*My Dream Set Up and Why*

I would like The Premier F1 and Flux's DMCC Light bindings. It would be such a light set-up, I may forget that I have anything strapped on when I'm on a slow chairlift or carrying anything when I'm slogging up a back country trail. With flux's well fitting Chuck Norris tough bindings and a board that can power through anything in it's path as well as being super responsive, my trips to back country cliffs, drops, and trees will be like multiple Godgasms. With this set up, I guarantee you I will not return to the Lodge, all day long. :cheeky4:


----------



## randeebullard

*New Flux Setup!*

I recently bought a Never Summer Infinity 151 and I must say, I'm pretty damn stoked to ride it. However, I'm missing one key ingrediant (besides snow, of course) for my snow-shredding experience; flux bindings. Along with my new deck, I believe that GM30 flux bindings would allow me to ride like I do in my dreams... A combination that would provide me with the agility and freedom needed to have a successful, smooth run every time: no fail.


----------



## randeebullard

*New Flux Setup!*

I recently bought a Never Summer Infinity 151 and I must say, I'm pretty damn stoked to ride it. However, I'm missing one key ingrediant (besides snow, of course) for my snow-shredding experience; flux bindings. Along with my new deck, I believe that GM30 flux bindings would allow me to ride like I do in my dreams... A combination that would provide me with the agility and freedom needed to have a successful, smooth run every time: no fail.


----------



## beisenberg

*never summer Revolver and the flux DS30 bndings*

I think that the neversummer Revelver and the Flux DS30 black/radiation color go together like snow and snowboards. They both have one purpose in life... to destroy the park! you take one of the most jib happy boards with a pair of fluxs' most innovative and durable binding and you have yourself the perfect setup. need I say more?


----------



## johnnytslc

*Premier F1 and DMCC*

Bolt some DMCC's on a Premier F1 and you have created my ideal all mountain freestyle weapon. I love the pop of the carbon in the F1 and the elastomeric to keep things under control. The R.C. tech is key to staying on top of my game. Top it off with DMCC's titanium bolts and new alpha base and I can't wait to get out the backcountry gates with this bomber lightweight set up. And I just have never ridden bindings better than Flux.


----------



## chulksmack360

DMCC light bindings and a NS Evo 157...and a wu tang sticker BALLLERRRRRR


----------



## Russellshumaker

*Dream Set up*

I would have to say my dream set up would be a Pandora 140 with GU 15 violet bindings for my girlfriend. She is a super awesome girl and deserves to have a rad set-up to compliment her style.


----------



## nataku

I think my dream set up would be Neversummer Heritage with Flux Ashbury black TT30. Would be a great combination to try a little bit of everything.


----------



## turbospartan

turbospartan said:


> Does it have to Flux bindings?
> 
> If so... hasn't mostly every combination already been figured out in 11 pages?
> 
> Just give me the damn EVO.





Quoting myself to make sure I'm in on this give-away. 

I want the 154 Proto with DS30's


----------



## david_z

turbospartan said:


> hasn't mostly every combination already been figured out in 11 pages?


Yes, but that doesn't really matter:



Vman said:


> Member’s names will be placed in a raffle for a chance to win their set-up.


you were also supposed to provide comment on why you think this particular set-up is awesome for you


----------



## fcpchop

Believe it or not, my dream set-up is that exact setup Vman posted. For me it would be a 147 Evo with green base. Along with the Flux DS30 purple gradation. The colors match so freaking well you would think flux and never summer got together on this combo. Even if I don't win, I will eventually rock this setup, whatever it takes. Although I must say the revolver with the ds30 yellow gradation also looks like match made in heaven, just too wide for me so not my perfect set-up. If you ask me, anyone who gets to ride either of those set-ups is a winner in my book, whether they payed 750$ or got it for free.


----------



## farnsworth

58 revolver with black tt30's is my dream set-up. So much so that I've been trying to sell some dive gear and a lawn mower to get the cash for these before the season starts. Can't afford the new stuff so I've been looking for something used. Times are tough, I'd be unbelievably stoked to get on this board this year.
EDIT: After much research, I believe my ideal size is the 160 revolver. Fingers are still crossed!


----------



## Kita

Been riding lots of boards, 
been dreaming of lots of boards, 
but my last's year dream number one is Raptor.
Started to love it after I had tested it (the 159 version) with SF45,
but now I'd love to have a 164 Raptor with Flux DMCC in order to perform as hard as it's possible in soft staff!


----------



## fcpchop

I find it very funny how so many of these entries only have one post ever on the forum. Multiple accounts anyone? :dunno: Oh well can't blame them... sick give away from NS.


----------



## headyshredder

*NS/Flux dreams!*

By far the the Proto CT 154 with DMCC (with the highbacks switched for extra control!). An all mountain freestyle killer, insane chutes all morning, after lunch freeride, after dinner pipe session!!!!!!! Never Summer and Flux = never have to change my set up:cheeky4:!


----------



## kanny

flux SF 45 green with proto ct!


----------



## Michelle_Dill

My dream set up would be:
Never Summer 149 Pandora with a pair of Flux Gu15's in Purple. To me this would be the a pretty sweet ride in the winter. The Pandora has the flexibility and yet the stability to handle pretty much all over the mt. (which the Never Summers are awesome for that) and the bindings are just soo sweet.


----------



## Jnet

My dream setup would be a Never Summer Infinity with Flux GM30 bindings. I think it would be a great all mountain setup that could take me from the back bowls to the park.


----------



## Tr81006

Evo 157 with dmcc lights hands down. They were born to be together!


----------



## dreampow

For me it would have to be the raptor (split if they do one) combined with the DMCC light bindings. Why would that be perfect for me?

It'll be such a light yet responsive setup I'll be floating on and slashing more powder with more style. True Jedi style. 

I have never seen a Never Summer board at my local spot here in Japan. Pick me out of the hat and it could be like advertising for NS in Japan. You know it makes sense!

If they need my services I am also a professional (qualified) translator and interpreter (Eng to Jap and the other way I`m bilingual). 

That would be a dream contract.


----------



## a bag of it

I'd have to go with the Proto CT w/DMCC Lights, in fact, I might be getting exactly that this year.


----------



## Silverboarder25

Evo 157 w/ Yellow RK30's.... tried it out last year and it was a dream! Just a matter of when I can get the money to try and pick one up. Tried about 8-9 different setups that day (Nitro, NS, K2, etc... big demo day) and it was the #1 by far!


----------



## GreatScott

When is the drawing happening?


----------



## fcpchop

^^^^would love to know this too, hopefully soon


----------



## Hot_toddygal

Can girls play too?
lotus in 151 http://neversummer.com/snow/snowboards/10-11-lotus/:cheeky4:
Gm 30's in SILVER- 
2011-2012 FLUX BINDINGS / LINE UP [GM30]

Hot_toddygal


----------



## Hot_toddygal

fcpchop said:


> I find it very funny how so many of these entries only have one post ever on the forum. Multiple accounts anyone? :dunno: Oh well can't blame them... sick give away from NS.


^it's posted on their fb page. Tha's how I got here..  
Seemed like a good excuse to finally join. :laugh:
HTG


----------



## Emur00

Hot_toddygal said:


> ^it's posted on their fb page. Tha's how I got here..
> Seemed like a good excuse to finally join. :laugh:
> HTG


i didnt see any mention of when they are announcing a winner. all i have seen is advertisements linking back to this thread.


----------



## david_z

Emur00 said:


> i didnt see any mention of when they are announcing a winner. all i have seen is advertisements linking back to this thread.


Seems like a lot of people didn't actually read OP (emphasis added).



Vman said:


> ...Member’s names will be placed in a raffle for a chance to win their set-up. A picture of the winning NS and Flux combo will be posted in *October*.


----------



## GreatScott

I don't know what month it is in Detroit but it's October in my little town.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Yep, same here. For 31 whole days.


----------



## The Chairman

I want to thank everyone for contributing to our contest. These are all some great matchs and I'm sorry I didn't get to respond to each one of you. Snowboarding is all about fun, this has been a blast to do and see all of these kick ass set ups.

We're compiling all of your names, board/binding choices. The cutoff for any new entries is 10/07/11 and will draw the 2011/12 Snowboardingforum.com, Flux/Never Summer board and binding winner on 10/14/11.

Good luck to all!


----------



## david_z

LuckyRVA said:


> Yep, same here. For 31 whole days.



hahah ziiiiiing!


----------



## Bayoh

Wasn't going to enter the contest, but the lure was just too much. (I fell in love with Never Summer boards)

My dream setup would be a 164 Raptor paired with the black checker Flux SF45's. 

The black on black I find may be plain to most, but it's oh so classy. I've been wanting a hard-chargin' freeride setup, but I don't exactly make a lot of money so all my cash has been going into rounding out my all-mountain setup(and paying for lift tickets lol). The super damp, super carvey Raptor paired with the stiffer SF45's(that I hear have amazing edge response) would be my match made in heaven.

PS: If anyone hasn't ridden a Never Summer board before... get one even if you don't win! I bought a SL last season and it's just a plain, amazingly fun board to ride. RC tech and Vario Power Grip is no joke.


----------



## snowfacekiller

Okay, in my previous post I favored the Evo 160 with DMCC lite bindings. I think everything I said made sense, but after looking at the Flux site more than might be healthy, I have sided that the Black Checks SF45 would be the most ideal binding for my riding. I would swap the highbacks for a stiffer freeride setup. I really like the AVP and the hardware on the SF45, so even though I think the DMCC lite look awesome and I would have no issue with them, the SF 45 look the ideal bindings for my riding. So, I guess I am swapping my former entry for the....

EVO 160 with Medium Black Checks SF45. You can never go wrong with black. 

The EVO 160 still remains my favorite board in the NS line. Especially since it has a long effective edge and softer flex, but still a great length and shape.

Sorry to complicate it S-Forum. There is a lot of great product to look over. I'll delete the previous post so that I don't confuse the issue.


----------



## JugeMC

159 Heritage X (wide) and SF45 black check bindings. 

This patriotic big mountain freeride board/binding combo will shred down the slopes sure to take advantage of any opportunities to get air or hit the pow hard. The predominately black setup intimidates the steepest of slopes while screaming patriotism. What would I do with this set up? Take it to the top of the mountain, rip down to the base, arms spread like wings screaming "AMERICA!"


----------



## snowfacekiller

snowfacekiller said:


> Okay, in my previous post I favored the Evo 160 with DMCC lite bindings. I think everything I said made sense, but after looking at the Flux site more than might be healthy, I have sided that the Black Checks SF45 would be the most ideal binding for my riding. I would swap the highbacks for a stiffer freeride setup. I really like the AVP and the hardware on the SF45, so even though I think the DMCC lite look awesome and I would have no issue with them, the SF 45 look the ideal bindings for my riding. So, I guess I am swapping my former entry for the....
> 
> EVO 160 with Medium Black Checks SF45. You can never go wrong with black.
> 
> The EVO 160 still remains my favorite board in the NS line. Especially since it has a long effective edge and softer flex, but still a great length and shape.
> 
> Sorry to complicate it S-Forum. There is a lot of great product to look over. I'll delete the previous post so that I don't confuse the issue.


I just thought I should mention that the SF45 go well with the Evo in that they have alot of comfort, but enough holding power to really work the lateral flex. I can't think of a better flux binding for the job.


----------



## lulusb9

Hi, I am 11 years old and I love to snowboard. My dad told me about this contest and I really want a new snowboard and bindings. I have been snowboarding for two years. I want a Pandora 140 and the bindings I want are the DMCC Light. I love all the colors and the patterns on it. I love to go in the park and go on the boxes and all the jumps. I think this board will help me be a better snowboarder. Snowboarding is one of my favorite things to do and I would love this new stuff.


----------



## pwol

I would have to go with a white SL 161 paired with the black checkered SF45. All mountain killer right there, I have been researching like crazy for weeks in preparation of this season, and found this combo to fit my riding style almost perfectly. The rocker&combo tech, along with the vario power grip would be perfect as I mainly ride groomers on the East (ice) coast, without gripping too much like other sidecut tech. It has just the right amount of flex, letting you carve hard while still being a forgiving and fun, flexible board. The SF45 would pair the SL really well. I was considering the TT30, but found that the slightly higher stiffness of the SF45 would be more ideal for my more freeride oriented riding style. I keep reading that both the SL and SF45 work better with a heavier rider, and being 210lbs I feel the combo would fit me really nice. This is my dream do it all, all mountain shredder.


----------



## ThisIsMyName

There is so many good combinations, its to difficult to pick one set up!! I narrowed my dream set up down to SL and SF 45(either color). This set up would come together great making a versatile combo that would be perfect for those days you just want to go hit up everything from the fresh powder, hard pack, to the terrain park.


----------



## tekuboarder

My dream setup would be the revolver and the DMCC-light for the ultimate park slaying kit for a wide foot rider. This setup would be sick imo. super light weight to help me better get on rails (still need to practice those boardslides). Also i think the colors match up pretty well.


----------



## elppans

My set up would be a Never Summer Heritage 155 paired with Flux DMCC for an all mountain slayer!


----------



## Starter

It would have to be the revolver with the rk30s. I would get so tweaked with that setup.


----------



## df_321

Go with the NS EVO and the Flux DMCC-light. they would kick ass like Chuck Norris and Mr. T combined... But really it would be so light and, really you can go anywhere and do anything. You can ride it like its Christmas... 

Think about this: what would happen if Mr. T and Chuck Norris had an are wrestle?


----------



## fcpchop

elppans said:


> My set up would be a Never Summer Heritage 155 paired with Flux DMCC for an all mountain slayer!


so you know, the contest ended 3 days ago. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bermuda2807

*Dream or Reality?*

After boarding for five years I have finally been able to afford new equiptment. I have done hours of research on the best gear to fit my style. Right before I stumbled upon this contest I picked the Never Summer Premier F1 board and Flux SF45 bindings. It could not have been more of a coincidence fir this dream to come true. With the all mountain and free ride style that these two combine they are more than ready to take on anythnig one brings it. The simple all round black color will leave a simple design, with loud actions and a shredders dreams.


----------



## LadyFlinstone

You can still win some Flux Bindings if you share this link on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150346625188911&set=pu.303762343910&type=1&theater

Limited Edition DS30s up for grabs!


----------



## fcpchop

thanks for the heads up


----------



## The Chairman

Sick-Pow said:


> Summit 164 with the DMCC light.
> 
> I have been in CO for quite a few years and want to spend more time on a Never Summer, the new R/C Summit would be perfect for me. The ultra-light Flux DMCC would kill it!! Bonus color combo!
> 
> thanks in advance!


Congratulations Sick-Pow you are the winner of our 2011/12 NS/Flux Setup contest!








Like a runway model with a heroin addiction, this binding is light. In addition to the flyweight Absolute Fit strap and Titanium hardware, the Alpha Base and Highback keep things light by eliminating the weight associated with a traditional forward lean adjuster. Multiple highback mounting points on the baseplate allow you to take advantage of a range of forward lean options. Don't be fooled, this thing is Chuck Norris tough.










With a set back tapered shape; Rocker/Camber design the Summit is the ultimate powder porpoise. The rocker enhances float even in lower angle deep snow, while our tailored flex gives it a real special surfy turn. The flex combined with the RC design make the board highly nimble when riding in bumps, tight trees or doing hop turns in the steeps. It also allows the board to adjust to and absorb contours in the snow, making this a very forgiving big mountain free riding board.
But it is much more than an incredible powder board. With our multi contact point Vario Power Grip sidecut give the board extra edge hold on hardpack. Long Carbon V’s stabelize and provide power over the nose and snap out of the tail. Our extensive rubber dampening system makes it smooth at speed and enable the board to mow through tracked out chop. 

The Summit features our NS Superlight Wood Core, combine this with the carbon reinforced ultra light Alpha base of the DMC-Light you'll have a sick-pow set up with the power to rail through anything in it's path. I'm drooling just thinking about it. 

We want to thank everyone for contributing and look for more contests like this form us in the future.


----------



## Leo

Grats Sick-Pow!

I have to admit, there is some AWESOME irony here because of the whole traditional camber debate.

Enjoy it bro.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Vman said:


> Congratulations Sick-Pow you are the winner of our 2011/12 NS/Flux Setup contest!


Congrats Very very nice ride




Leo said:


> Grats Sick-Pow!
> 
> I have to admit, there is some AWESOME irony here because of the whole traditional camber debate.
> 
> Enjoy it bro.



I just had to do a search. When I first saw it I was like Where do I know that name from?
Oooooohhhhhh yeeeaaaahhh


----------



## Sick-Pow

Holy speechless. Wait I never have nothing to say. Thanks Never Summer and Flux. You get first dibs on our new skatepark here in Arvada!!!

I owned a never summer camber and always wanted to spend more time on their version of R/C. 
I look forward to be proven wrong and I will provide amazing amounts of commentary/videoof how I am wrong. 
thanks again!!!


Leo said:


> Grats Sick-Pow!
> 
> I have to admit, there is some AWESOME irony here because of the whole traditional camber debate.
> 
> Enjoy it bro.





Mysticfalcon said:


> Congrats Very very nice ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to do a search. When I first saw it I was like Where do I know that name from?
> Oooooohhhhhh yeeeaaaahhh


----------



## Leo

Looking forward to your thoughts and videos. Rip the shit!


----------



## LadyFlinstone

Congratulations!!! Stoked that you are happy with the set up!


----------



## Sick-Pow

Leo said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts and videos. Rip the shit!


Hell yeah Leo and thanks!. My computer just died....just now, this makes that suckyness better. posting from my phone so excuse any out of the ordinary strangeness.

I loved my Never Summer with camber so much I imagine I was delusional about camber often remembering how awesome that one board was.

Bring on the rocker revolution to my house!!


----------



## Sick-Pow

LadyFlinstone said:


> Congratulations!!! Stoked that you are happy with the set up!



Check back for pics. Well, I imagine I will start another thread about this awesomeness!!!

thanks!


----------



## killclimbz

Congrats. The Summit is a big mountain deep powder slayer. You're going to love it.


----------



## xDOTY

Man, congrats!! I am really happy for you, even though I would have loved to have it too


----------



## LuckyRVA

Awesome board/binding combo. Congrats Sick-Pow!


----------



## B.Gilly

*Congrats Sickpow.*

Here is a couple photos of some of what was not won but are still great combos. Will add more at a future date.


























The Yellow RK30 are more of a lime green to them but still match up really well with the outline of the Never Summer lettering.


































This one was just paired up for a young customer today.


----------



## SPAZ

Congrats, sick pow! B.gilly, those new revolvers look sexy. Starting to wish I held off another year, but perfectly content. I think i got to think about saving up for another board though!


----------



## pmoa

siiiiiick...congrats man!


----------



## smokinsummer

I was convinced I was going to win this. 

Congrats bruh!


----------



## NWBoarder

Congrats dude! That will be a sweet set up for sure.


----------



## LadyFlinstone

WOwww! All of the set ups look so rad! Thank you to everyone who participated! I hope you all get a chance to get your dream set up this season!


----------



## Springskater

Congrats Sick-Pow! That's a seriously dope set up you got. I'm jealous.


----------



## Sick-Pow

My new Summit , Flux bindings and a tour of the Never Summer factory here in Denver
Could someone embed these into the post, rather than attachments? Thanks.

Great experience at the factory too. The die cut base lady's photo came out bad, but she was so nice, even gave a special gift to my daughter!


----------



## LuckyRVA

here you go. sick set-up!


----------



## jdang307

Ok I'm planning to throw some DMCC Lights on an Evo. you're telling me it's versatile enough to go on a Summit, or am I mistaken in putting it on a freestyle deck?


----------



## LadyFlinstone

THe DMCC lights uses carbon infused glass fiber that makes it still super responsive. The Carbon makes it stiffer than the DS30, TT30, or RK30, which makes it versatile enough to be slashin summits. Try it out for yourself.


----------



## jdang307

LadyFlinstone said:


> THe DMCC lights uses carbon infused glass fiber that makes it still super responsive. The Carbon makes it stiffer than the DS30, TT30, or RK30, which makes it versatile enough to be slashin summits. Try it out for yourself.


Yes but is it too stiff to put on an Evo is what i'm asking.


----------



## Sick-Pow

jdang307 said:


> Yes but is it too stiff to put on an Evo is what i'm asking.


These are not that stiff, just super light and responsive.


----------



## jdang307

Sick-Pow said:


> These are not that stiff, just super light and responsive.


Sweet. I'll be testing them out in a couple weeks vs. my K2 Uprises. Losing the canted beds, but there seems to be a lot of tech in these things. Can't wait.


----------



## Rainbow

What did I miss?


----------



## snowklinger

Rainbow said:


> The NS Proto CT and SF45 in Yellow checks haha this is cos it would look amazing and shred up the park could also work as an all mountain set up


Contest Fail.


----------



## Rainbow

To late?
10char


----------



## Leo

Rainbow said:


> To late?
> 10char


Not to be mean, but to be a little mean... can you not read?


----------



## Rainbow

Umm yes.. Didnt read the whole thing though....


----------



## Leo

Rainbow said:


> Umm yes.. Didnt read the whole thing though....


Yes, and it's people like you that enter contests without reading rules effectively negating your chances of winning in the first place.

In this instance, you entered way too late. Two ways you could have prevented this... 1) Reading ALL of the contest details 2) Paying attention to the last few posts on this thread.

My bud and I just threw a contest and unfortunately, not everyone followed the rules hence they were ineligible for the grand prize. Why even attempt to enter a contest without reading the rules?


----------



## killclimbz

Ha! You guys are being mean. Yes the contest is over, for a good while now. None of us on the admin staff remembered to unsticky this from the forum. So I can understand the confusion. Our apologies. Closing this thread and dropping it from the header.


----------

